# Why are all the doves dying?



## Cass (Feb 10, 2007)

As I mentioned in the thread about Fawn the spotted turtledove, a fair few doves at my place have been dying. Today I did my daily "dove check" because I'm completely paranoid now... I found two. It's a particularly hot day today - 38 degrees C (100F) and I'm wondering if that might be the cause.

I'm just a little worried that maybe we're doing something to the doves by feeding them. It was never a problem years ago.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Cass said:


> As I mentioned in the thread about Fawn the spotted turtledove, *a fair few doves at my place have been dying. Today *I did my daily "dove check" because I'm completely paranoid now... *I found two*. It's a particularly hot day today - 38 degrees C (100F) and I'm wondering if that might be the cause.
> 
> *I'm just a little worried that maybe we're doing something to the doves by feeding them.* It was never a problem years ago.


Hi Cass,
Sorry to her about the doves.
It's possible a bad case of canker is going around. 

What are you feeding them? 

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Without knowing much of the detail, one would be inclined to agree w/Cindy
as Doves are well known for being vulneralble to Trichomoniasis (Canker) and it
is hot which is also a common combined factor. Don't know how squeemish you 
are on these issues, but if you have some latex exam gloves you could open
the mouth and examine to see if any cheesy looking growths are visible, usually
yellow to white in appearance.

If you provide a water source for the doves, you can add two tablespoons of Apple Cider Vinegar to a gallon of water to aid the water in not becoming a source of spreading the organism. Make sure and clean the bird bath if used for water by the birds every day w/a bleach and water mixture before filling w/water for the birds' use.

Good luck,

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ditto on the posts about canker .. also look for avian pox.

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Here in the UK a common reason for deaths of garden birds is salmonellosis. It spreads ffrom bird to bird through contaminated feeders, so we are instructed to clean and disinfect the feeders and water containers daily (but not in the kitchen because you can splash and contaminate the work surfaces).

This link gives a brief description of common diseases of garden birds and how to prevent the spread of the disease. 

http://www.rspb.org.uk/advice/helpingbirds/health/careofsickbirds/disease.asp?view=print

And this is advice on hygiene precautions

http://www.rspb.org.uk/advice/helpingbirds/feeding/hygiene.asp
Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

cyro51 said:


> Here in the UK a common reason for deaths of garden birds is salmonellosis. It spreads ffrom bird to bird through contaminated feeders, so we are instructed to clean and disinfect the feeders and water containers daily (but not in the kitchen because you can splash and contaminate the work surfaces).
> 
> This link gives a brief description of common diseases of garden birds and how to prevent the spread of the disease.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the links Cynthia.  

Cindy


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I read in the paper that in CA, doves are dying from canker And people are encouraged to clean there waters and such to help cut down the spread. They went on to say its not a human threat, which was smart so poeople do not panic I guess the way it sound the birds are coming down with it alot here latley.


----------



## Cass (Feb 10, 2007)

That's a really good point. We have a birdbath, and that might be spreading the illness. It's rinsed out every day but not with any cleaner. I'll definitely do that from now on.

It's really upsetting when doves die because they're such gentle birds


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Cass said:


> That's a really good point. We have a birdbath, and that might be spreading the illness. It's rinsed out every day but not with any cleaner. I'll definitely do that from now on.
> 
> It's really upsetting when doves die because they're such gentle birds



A solution of half a cup of bleach to one gallon of water will kill bacterial, viral,
and protozoal organisms that can be transmitted to the birds. Also adding
one-to-two tablespoons of Apple Cider Vinegar to a gallon of water for their
drinking water in the birdbath is good for their feathers, plus is good for the birds in terms of helping them fend off trichomoniasis and other infections.

Thanks for helping the doves in your area out.

fp


----------



## Cass (Feb 10, 2007)

^ Thanks for that. I've written the recipe down and will start using it straight away. Mum's going out tomorrow to buy some apple cider vinegar.


----------

